# FUCK CHAIRS



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_Ki2_eNUkE
...where did that guy get a shovel


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my o.o.


----------



## Gardoof (Sep 8, 2009)

Chairs have feelings too :V

And they're very upset right now...


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

à² _à² 

Anyhow I suggest someone do this but with furries, that would be badass x3


----------



## Ziff (Sep 8, 2009)

"Man my legs are getting tired from beating up all these chairs...****"


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

Die Chair Die


----------



## Corto (Sep 8, 2009)

There go 3 hours...


----------

